# Protection and Obedience?



## dgon27 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 2.5 year old female GSD (Tessa) She is currently going through obedience training and doing very well. The trainer mention that it would be good to start doing protection work with her. I am extremely interested in it, but I am kind of hesitant due to my lack of experience. Can you guys give me some feedback on your experiences whether good or bad? Opinions?

Will she still be a great trusted family dog?
Will she be more or less likely to bite another dog or person?
Is it good for the dog?
Once protection training is started, is it a lifetime of training.

Thanks in advance for your time and comments.

Danny


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know a lot about the specifics of protection training but if you search here and gooogle protection training you'll get a ton of info. I do know that protection training does not make them aggressive or more inclined to bite. They are trained to attack on command or cue, and release on command as well. You are in control of the when, how, and why an attack occurs not the dog. Done properly it stimulates the dog mentally and gives them a job something they love


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

dgon27 said:


> Will she still be a great trusted family dog?
> Will she be more or less likely to bite another dog or person?
> Is it good for the dog?
> Once protection training is started, is it a lifetime of training.
> ...


If I were you, I'd check into Schutzhund training. There are 3 phases to Schutzhund. Obedience, Tracking and Protection.
Yes a dog can still be a great trusted family dog.
I'd say that with training you will have more control and the dog will be less likely to bite at in inappropriate time.

I see you're located in Southern Calif. I'd contact Anne Kent at Canyon K-9 Club. 

Canyon K-9 Club

Also, check out our Schutzhund section on this board.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A lot depends on the dog's genetics and also how it is trained. There are some really shady "protection" trainers and clubs out there, and some fabulous ones.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Liesje said:


> A lot depends on the dog's genetics and also how it is trained. There are some really shady "protection" trainers and clubs out there, and some fabulous ones.


Read that twice!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Who is going to do the protection training? The same trainer?


----------



## dgon27 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, the same trainer we have been working on the obedience with will be doing the protection training.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Liesje said:


> A lot depends on the dog's genetics and also how it is trained. There are some really shady "protection" trainers and clubs out there, and some fabulous ones.


 
Yes,yes,yes. Also the maintenance training is forever. Training a stable dog to bite is not a problem. Maintaining proper control and the out can be a problem and staying proficient never stops. Also, PP training can present the homeowner with a liability that you need to check into


----------

